# dont give up



## mbm1984 (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi,
My wife and I are currently separated, about to finish our first month of separation. I am not going to go into detail of our issues but she is the one who wanted this separation. I just want to send out a word of encouragement. TRUST IN GOD…FULLY! If you fully trust in God, that is the only way that you will get through this. Trust in Gods will for your life. He will bless you if you follow his will. Just like any other parent he knows best for his children. Believe fully in him and the miracles that he can do. Do not turn to the bottle or to other sins of the world. Take this time to seek him, bury yourself into the word of Christ, and grow closer to him than you ever have before. PRAY, PRAY, PRAY. Also listen to God, for me I locked myself in a closet with no distractions and he spoke to me. He used a dream, I didn’t believe it at first but he verified it the next day in a sermon I was listening to. It took me a long time to hear God because I would not fully trust in him. He has showed me how this separation is going to play out if I just trust in him and listen to him. I know that its hard to believe that a simple man like me had God speak to him in a dream like he did in the bible but it is true. He is giving me the strength the carry on. He is teaching me through this storm and I thank God for the storm. He is making me a better man. A better father for my children, a better spouse for my wife, but most of all a better Christian. God has big plans for each of us, all we have to do is listen and trust him. Sometimes he has to crumble the world around you to get your attention, but his plan is perfect. Trust in his plan, his timing, and give it all to God. Last thing and this is important…don’t listen to the world. Believe in God and if it is his plan your marriage can be restored. God is a mountain mover and he can fix your marriage. Don’t give up and trust in the Lord.
Brandon


----------



## NoMoreTears4me (Oct 21, 2015)

I , like you, did the same. I was on my knees every night praying and begging God to heal my marriage. Every day. The sermon we got that Sunday was about the women submit to the man. I thought it was a sign. Then the next day the devotional for the day was. Thou shall not commit adultry. That day was my birthday as well.

His answer was no. She left anyway and we are now divorced. 

I prayed even harder for answers why. Why was I not good enough. Certainly God could heal my marriage.

Then I found out she was cheating. God told me no because he knew m marriage could not be restored.

Just prepare yourself the answer could be no


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm no God, I'm only a dude put here by God. He gives everyone free will including your wife. She may have gone bonkers. If so, you may have to let her go but there are literally billions more of them on the planet. Take care! Dude
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NoMoreTears4me (Oct 21, 2015)

Dude007 said:


> I'm no God, I'm only a dude put here by God. He gives everyone free will including your wife. She may have gone bonkers. If so, you may have to let her go but there are literally billions more of them on the planet. Take care! Dude
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hey dude send me one of those billions please. One with a soul and morals would be nice.


----------



## plomito (Apr 7, 2015)

all I can say is like other have mentioned, God does have a plan for each of us. Sometimes we try so hard to fix things, but when we put everything in his hands, he show us the way. In my case, after I left everything in his will, he showed me why I needed to stop knocking on a door that is not meant for me to open.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

NoMoreTears4me said:


> Hey dude send me one of those billions please. One with a soul and morals would be nice.


Trust me, you will meet the woman of your dreams and start anew in just a few years. And then you'll say "Damn that DUDE knew some sheet didn't he??!!" Try out the new Shiner Holiday Cheer!! Its awesome!!! DUDE


----------

